# Type of Screws to use on modification



## sparetiretim (Aug 26, 2012)

I want to add a grate to my charcoal smoker. What type of screws should I use:  zinc plated, galvanized or stainless?  Does it make a difference?


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 26, 2012)

Zinc plated and Galvanized are the same thing. You DO NOT want to use either. The zinc coating will give off toxic fumes when heated, probably not at low smoker temps, and probably not enough to kill you, but I can't guarantee that so why take the chance. Use stainless.


----------



## sparetiretim (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the information.  Definitely don't want take a chance on something that might kill you.


----------



## smokinrun (Aug 26, 2012)

A galvanized coating will burn off, but avoid using anything galvanized on your fire or cooking surfaces. Stainless will last longer and does not rust.


----------

